# Mensualisation



## Nanou 77 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir et merci beaucoup pour votre aide 
J ai un futur contrat mais je sais pas trop comment faire le calcul 
La premières semaine je fais  7h/17h sur 5 jours 
La deuxièmes semaines 7h / 17h sur 3 jours sur une année complète
Si quelqu'un  pouvait m'aider  en plus je crois que la première semaine c'est compliqué car je dépasse  les 48 comment faite vous  merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Lijana (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
voila ce que je ferais:

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 26 semaines A + 26 semaines B / 12

Bonne journée.


----------



## assmatzam (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je tiens tout de meme à préciser que sur les semaines de 50 heures vous aurez 5 heures supplémentaires qui doivent OBLIGATOIREMENT etre majorée

Donc pour la mensualisation il faudra décomposer votre calcul en 3 temps

30 heures x 26 semaines / 12 = 65
45 heures x 26 semaines  / 12 = 97,5
Total 162,5 arrondi à *163 heures normales pour Pajemploi*

5 heures sup x 26 semaines / 12 = 10,83
Total 10,83 arrondi à *11 heures supplémentaires pour pajemploi*

5 jours x 26 semaines / 12 = 10,83
3 jours x 26 semaines / 12 = 6,5
Total 17,33 arrondi à *18 jours d'activité pour Pajemploi*

Pour le calcul de la mensualisation vous faites la meme chose 
Et vous la calculez sur le brut


----------



## Lijana (26 Octobre 2022)

Merci assmatzam!


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

Perso je n'accepterais pas de faire une semaine à 5jrs et une semaine à 3jrs car impossible à completer juste 2jrs seulement une semaine sur 2.
J'espère que tu as un taux horaire en conséquence...


----------



## Nanou 77 (26 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour votre retour 👍


----------

